# Russian warships spill 300 tonnes of oil off Irish coast



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Source Breakingnews.ie

"Russian warships spill 300 tonnes of oil off Irish coast
16/02/2009 - 19:53:55
Up to 300 tonnes of oil was spilled into the sea more than 50 miles off the West Cork coast on Saturday, it emerged tonight.

Two Russian warships are believed to have been refuelling when the slick occurred, the Department of Transport said.

However, a spokeswoman denied early reports of a collision or that the vessels were nuclear.

The Irish Coast Guard have contacted Russian authorities and said the oil is breaking up and is not expected to reach the West Cork shore.

A Department of Transport statement said: "An oil spill incident occurred 50 miles south of Fastnet Lighthouse in the vicinity of Russian naval vessels.

"An estimated 300 tonnes of oil has been spilled. No collision took place. None of the vessels involved are nuclear. "

"The incident possibly occurred as a result of a refuelling operation.

"The Irish Coast Guard are in contact with the Russian authorities and are monitoring the spill which is breaking up. It is not expected that any oil will reach the shore."

The Marine Rescue Co-ordination Centre in Dublin said the Russian naval vessels were in Ireland's Exclusive Economic Zone when the incident occurred.

"We are monitoring the spread of the oil from the air," said official Eugene Clonan.

He added: "The Naval Service is also taking samples. It is a heavy fuel oil, so it will break up.

"It is spread over an area encompassing four miles by five miles."

The Irish Coast Guard was alerted to the incident on Saturday morning through a satellite surveillance program run by the European Maritime Safety Agency.

Foreign-owned war ships are currently exempt from Ireland's Sea Pollution Acts.

The Friends of the Earth group called for a full investigation by the authorities.

"It is a significant spill in Irish coastal waters which is bound to cause serious damage to marine life," said spokesman Oisin Coghlan.

"The environmental impact could worsen if the oil reaches offshore islands or the West Cork coast.

"I hope there will be full co-operation from the Russian authorities into all investigations by the Irish Coast Guard and other agencies."
"


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Source RTE
"
Oil slick may reach Wexford in 16 days
Tuesday, 17 February 2009 14:59

*An oil spillage off the west Cork coast is now known to be at least three times larger than previously reported.

The Department of Transport and Marine estimates that 1,000 tonnes of fuel oil is currently floating around 43 nautical miles south of the Fastnet lighthouse.
*
Yesterday it was reported that 300 tonnes had been spilled, but the revision upwards follows aerial surveillance involving specialised sonar.

The Coast Guard says the slick is moving around 12 miles a day, and heading towards the southeast and could land on the Wexford coast within 16 days.

The Russian Navy has admitted that two of its vessels refuelled near the site of the incident, but denied they were responsible.

Aerial surveillance yesterday found that an oil spill surrounded a Russian aircraft carrier and a refuelling tanker.

A navy spokesman told Reuters this morning there had not been an accident onboard, nor deliberate dumping of fuel overboard.

While some of the oil will evaporate or dissolve, a lot of oil remains on the water.

The Coast Guard is to send a tug from Cork in a bid to assess if it is possible to recover some of the oil on the water. A tanker is available in Cork to carry out the work if required.

However the spokesman said the international experience of such work 'was not high', particularly after the oil has been on the water for some days and spread.

Spraying the oil, in order to break-up the slick, needed to happen within 12 hours to have any chances of success.

The Coast Guard is monitoring the situation, and a statement from the Department of Transport and Marine is due this afternoon.

According to the coastguard, vessels currently on the scene include two refuelling tankers, one Russian aircraft carrier, one Russian tug, one Russian destroyer, one British destroyer and the LE Aisling.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Many Thanks for the update on the spill John. Regards Pat.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

300 tons?,must have took them a while to turn the tap off.(EEK)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep tony and now it turns out it more like 1000 tonnes.
Russian aircraft carrier and russian tanker we believe..(EEK)


----------

